# Learning to drive a motorhome course



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For various reasons I'm going to have to start driving our van. This will be a stressful process for the passenger and I don't want that to be my OH !

Has anyone done a commercial course and what was their experience of it ? 

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi G

No experience at all, but do you really need to spend your hard earned cash.  

I'm sure if you find somewhere big and deserted, like an old aerodrome, and practice a bit you won't have any problems after a while. :lol: 

It's all down to getting a feel for the bigger vehicle, and confidence.

If I were you I'd certainly try a few circuits of somewhere quiet before booking on a course. No point in wasting cash if you surprise yourself and find you don't need to.

Mrs Zeb doesn't like driving the truck as she is underconfident, but she is very good at it, and didn't clout the kerb once on her first outing. I did - several times.    

Cheers


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O To give you the confidence and avoiding the slackness of your family tutor that we all get in our driving , you will find spending a day with either the CC or CCC on one of their courses will pay dividends. Approx £ 90 for the day. Your family friend is not allowed to join you during the course. Go for it. :wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I must say that I have been tempted to have a couple of hours with a professional, for an assessment of my driving skills with the truck.

Just to check if I could improve, but to be honest, I think I am OK.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi G
> No experience at all, but do you really need to spend your hard earned cash.


I wish there was an old aerodrome or similar Dave ! They've all been built over here or are still in use.

I've found a course, not too far away, that offers 3 hours for £69 and that includes 2 hours on their own off road track with tight manoeuvering, reversing, hill starts etc and one hour on the road - inculding the M40 and some villages.

OH has to avoid all stress and so I really don't want him as part of the equation at the moment.

I've driven round the farm where we keep it and like the " feel" of it but the thought of driving through traffic and narrow roads makes my blood run cold. I suppose, if it wasn't mine that I was driving I'd not be so fussed about denting it !

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Grizzly. When we got our new, bigger MH I took a half day course at our local commercial vehicle training place. My OH was very supportive when I drove the smaller previous one, but it is really a matter of my confidence not his! 

I can't recommend the course highly enough. I expected them to be patronising etc. They were practical, supportive and very understanding of the need to gain confidence with your pride and joy. I took it around the local housing estate small roads, reversed around so many corners, drove between poles on the practice ground etc. etc. etc. I now know how to judge where to turn and how to manage the overhang both for my and other road users safety.

Only you can decide how to gain knowledge and thereby confidence. For me, this way was great.

It was expensive (about £80 in 2005) but very cheap compared with the cost of the MH and the pleasure gained in driving it confidently.

I considered the Caravan Club course, but they were not at the right time or location for me.

All the best with whatever way you decide to go.

Sue


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> I've found a course, not too far away, that offers 3 hours for £69 and that includes 2 hours on their own off road track with tight manoeuvering, reversing, hill starts etc and one hour on the road - inculding the M40 and some villages.


That's an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Last October my husband had to stop driving temporarily because of cataracts and it was either I drove or we didnt go anywhere. We had a Swift Sundance then which was slightly shorter than what we have now. The thing that bothered me the most was the width (and having my husband as a passenger but as it was/is MY van I could pull rank! :lol: )I have to say, he was quite good, unlike when we were in the car!! Once I got the hang of it I was well away and even found reversing it easier than the car. I was really put out when he was back driving again. I have'nt driven the Adria yet but now it doesnt worry me.
So all I can say is go for it and dont worry. You will soon get the hang of it and might even enjoy it

Sheila


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving a motorhome*

Chris

I am presuming you are doing this to boost your confidence rather than needing to do it legally - eg 3500 kgs and over on a car licence.

I admire you for doing it - too many people drive a car and then waltz in to a thirty foot motorhome - totally difference beast.

Here is something you can do on the drive though.

Place a cone, pedal bin or what ever a few feet from the motorhome, in the rear. Measure the distance with a tape measure. Now get in the driving seat and look in the mirror - does that cone really look 6 feet away? A little task like this will assist you in your interpretation of what you see in the mirror. It sounds easy - but it is not so.

When I overtake a lorry on the motorway, 99% of the drivers will flash me in. This is a courtesy, yet many times, I am flashed in too early taking away their safe stopping distance. Again, when driving along, watch that lorry in the mirror. You can also practice looking at fixed object - such as when you pass a sign or bridge. If you are motoring at 60 mph, after just one second, that bridge is 88 feet in your rear

Now look at reversing - forget the interior mirror and rear window - many vans do not have them. Do you actually know where the rear of the van is? To assist, take a bright coloured object - such as a felt pen and stick this using tape to your van - so the pen is horizontal and at the very rear of the van. Now hop in the driving seat and look at the pen from the mirror - is that where you thought the back end REALLY was? To this end, I often drive with my side lights on all the time, as this illuminates the side orange coloured running lights - and there is one at the very back end of the van. Coaches and lorries do not have running lights to make them look pretty - they are a blooming bonus for the driver.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the positive messages and excellent advice. Russell; I think you must know my weaknesses already ! You ought to make your tips a sticky. 

I've just e-mailed the company for more information and will book as soon as possible.

We're in the same situation as Shiela ( not cataracts but OH advised not to drive and either I do or the van sits at the farm for the best part of a year.)

Thanks you again everyone

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Russell - just the sort of tips I got at the course. I am now so much better at using the car side mirrors than before MH driving.

Grizzly - go for it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Distances*

Right, that's it then - I will come to assist you Chris!

Another good practice is to buy a piece of chalk and draw a line on your drive. Then, reverse the motorhome so the very rear of the van is on the line - with a slight tolerance. Most folks will stop - and still have a couple of feet to get to the line.

Mastering the mirrors and judging what you can actually see in them is, I think, the hardest part of day to day driving whether in a car, lorry, motorhome or whatever.

Sometimes, when I arrive on a pitch, people often come to offer assistance etc, but, I decline it because, if I bump the van whilst relying on them........ Much better to master it yourself, even if the neighbours do think you are silly looking in your mirrors at a plant pot or what ever just happens to be nearby.

I will say I do often make a hash of reversing the car though.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Distances*



Rapide561 said:


> Another good practice is to buy a piece of chalk and draw a line on your drive. Then, reverse the motorhome so the very rear of the van is on the line - with a slight tolerance. Most folks will stop - and still have a couple of feet to get to the line.


This is something I do everytime with the car - and that has a bleeper to warn me what is happening. I always manage to reverse so the rear end is well away from the fence. I shall take your tip with the chalk line for the car as it looks silly to have to get back in and go a bit further back when the front of your car is sticking out into the car park !

G


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Practicing weekends with cones on a large parking lot will go a long way in building manouvering and parking skills. Driving the motorways is the only way to build confidence generally.

I did a commercial bus course just to familiarise myself with the systems and better my manouvering abilities. But... you will always encounter stressfull moments for both driver and passenger.

Just this morning we pulled out of a site that we should never have entered in the first place, but once at the enterance, there really was no choice. So we we stayed a few days, parking easily, dumping easily and then encountering ALL INCOMING TRAFFIC that even the most terrible nightmare could conjure! Most waited patiently, a fellow caravaner pulled ahead even though they would need to back up afterwards, and a nearby resident in a four-by-four wanted to pick a fight and not move a few feet. Stressful -- yes! Life changing -- no. It happens and there is nothing we can do to prepare for these events.

:wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Obviously speaking personally, I think there is something I can prepare for - I can gain the confidence to know how not to make a situation worse in a situation like you describe RAH. The course I had, enabled me to know why I shouldn't go backwards/forwards etc. when told/invited to do so by someone else. One thing I do remember my instructor telling me - if in doubt, get out, assess the situation directly rather than through the mirrors which may be hiding something, then manouver(?spelling). 

I thoroughly agree there will always be stressful situations, but for me they will be less stressful if approached with knowledge rather than instinct (and that's a woman talking :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sue, I like the ideas of getting out to double-check and of not relying on someone else's instructions. 
Those are both failings/faults of mine/ours.

Now to the question of spelling - you did well.

For Americans the spelling is *maneuver* - easy but looks wrong to me.

For us wot uses proper Hinglish life is difficult 'cos it requires one of those joined-up "o" & "e" thingies. 
Properly known as a typographic ligature of o and e. 
Not easy to produce on this forum - I did it via Word.

Here goes:-

*M a n œ u v r e ! *

However, * m a n o e u v r e * is acceptable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Obviously speaking personally, I think there is something I can prepare for -


For me there is also the simple mechanics of driving a vehicle with the handbrake on the right, the pedals apparently on a downward slope and no real view through the rear. I have to admit I'm not a great user of the wing mirrors on the car and this is something I will need to get used to doing instinctively. I found the dashboard mounted gear lever easier than expected on a trip round the farm last weekend but have never driven a car with 6 gears. ( Not that I shall ever probably go fast enough to need most of them....)

I e-mailed the company concerned this afternoon and already have had their reply and details so thus far, very promising.

G


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Good for you taking this on. I will be surprised if you don't enjoy the experience in a very short time.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi G

£69 seems a good price. Go for it.

I am a fully qualified ADI (10yrs) and have done HGV tuition.
I will try to get to a MHF meet / rally sometime this year. At the rally i will offer my services (driving related only so don't get to excited :lol: ) to those who find the motorhome a struggle or just need to build up their confidence. Because of all the help & advice i have received from many members on here, there will be *no charge* for this but i will only help in genuine cases: ie no free driving lessons 8O .

Please don't take my kindness as a weakness, you could well be shocked :wink:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh my, I hope my advice on the benefits of taking a course and practicing weekends with cones on a large lot is not overlooked because of my unintentional spelling mistake :roll: 

My point was, and still is, that no matter what method or practice time you invest there will always be situations in driving our motorhomes or tow vehicles that will prove stressful.

Today I really didn't get stressed much, albeit it is sometimes challenging driving a 45' coach in a lane meant for a 28' maximum, but the original poster mentioned the passenger - and that was my point. Mine was stressed a bit, but she soon overcame that as we rolled on down the road


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RAH said:


> Oh my, I hope my advice on the benefits of taking a course and practicing weekends with cones on a large lot is not overlooked because of my unintentional spelling mistake :roll:
> 
> )


No problems ! It's very sound advice too. I do so wish we could find somewhere traffic free. The best we've done in the past was the car park at Cheltenham race course. OH has now to take a back seat from driving for a while and so its up to me if we're to get away.

He's a very patient man but I think we'll both be a bit stressed for a while even on an empty motorway - if such a thing exists.

G


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

sounds like a good idea to me if your only usually a car driver, i feel strongly that to get your driving licence in the first place you should have to drive the largest vehicle it allows you to drive. 

if damaging your big MH worries you, why not hire a big van and go and drive that about for a couple of days?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jeepmadmike said:


> if damaging your big MH worries you, why not hire a big van and go and drive that about for a couple of days?


Now there's a thought...! I'd have to look carefully at the insurance first though.

G


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Driving a motorhome*



Rapide561 said:


> When I overtake a lorry on the motorway, 99% of the drivers will flash me in. This is a courtesy, yet many times, I am flashed in too early taking away their safe stopping distance.
> Russell


Related to this, when taking an HGV or now LGV lessons, we are told in very strong terms, NEVER flash another driver to suggest all is OK etc., as it should always be for the other driver to assess whether or not it is safe for them to proceed etc.

Additionally, we were also told in stronger terms still, NEVER flash or wave a pedestrian across a crossing. Again, it should be for the pedestrian to assess whether or not it is safe to cross, rather than to rely upon one driver, when other drivers might be approaching unaware of the pedestrian etc.

During lessons this could lead to feeling slightly silly in situations of impasse, for example whilst waiting at a pedestrian crossing for an hesitant pedestrian to cross, without being about to wave or flash "PLEASE CROSS" who remains uncertain about crossing for some minutes and was really waiting for a signal, a wave or a flash before crossing.

Post test etc. I do flash other LGV drivers in, after they have passed, and acknowledge other LGV drivers flashes after I pass them. It's friendly and part of the camaraderie. You develop your own personal thank you signal.

But surprisingly you will only notice it in the UK, where it is widespread. It is very rarely done outside the UK, except from one UK registered LGV driver to another UK driver.

Grizzly: As for increasng experience and confidence, go for it. You may be surprised at how much you enjoy it. Spending time with a professional is always worth while.

fdhadi: Your gesture sounds very generous and public spirited to me, but I won't flash my thanks :lol:


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi,
To my wife, our van was a "massive thing as big as an hgv". While I'm happy to do the driving, we thought it a good idea for her to be able & confident to take over if the need arose. A CC one day course was done, & she loved every minute. The insructor taught his 3 candidates all the basics, but most of all instilled confidence.
I still do most driving, but at least once a month we swap over so she can "keep her hand in!!"
Well worth £80 odd 

Cheers 
CREAKY


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Duadua

*Rule 90 highway code*

Only flash your lights to let others know you are there. NEVER flash your lights to intimidate other drivers.

*Rule 91*

If another driver flashes *HIS* (_must be only men that flash_) headlights, never assume its a signal to go, use your own judgement and proceed carefully (_this must be for all those that didn't read rule 90_) :wink:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I did a C&CC course and found it very helpful.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I wish I could get Mrs W to have a go, she always said she would when we had the old Hymer. Now we have a bigger new MH she's not so keen still maybe one day!

Wobby :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope Mrs Zeb doesn't see this, but I think in a lot of cases we blokes (unintentionally) intimidate the women more than the motorhome does.  

Because in most cases (I suspect) when going out together the man automatically heads for the driving seat, the act of driving becomes "his domain". When the woman drives them both, the man needs to be very careful how he offers helpful advice and suggestion, since the chances are it will be taken as a criticism of her driving. :roll: 

This is NOT meant as any sort of dig at the female of the species - just the opposite really. If one of the pair is perceived as the "leader" in a certain situation, the "follower" will tend to accede to the leader's wishes and demands, and may even feel a little inferior - albeit subconsciously and probably confined to that sort of situation.

Mrs Zeb is a classic example. She's probably better than I am at judging the width of the truck although she hardly ever drives it, and with a bit more practice she would be fully competent and confident. She never heads for the driving seat though, and would always prefer me to drive. 8O

*Grizzly - if you don't amaze yourself by the end of a day's practice without the OH I will eat the proverbial titfer!!!!

Go for it girl. :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Go for it girl. :lol: :lol: :lol: [/b]


A fine piece of psycology Dave ! I've got all the information and, when we get the van back and there looks to be an improvement in the weather I shall definately go for it.

Thanks all for the support.

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I totally agree with that, I love driving the van and pick it up every time we go away, and take it back to storage when we get home, a good half hour journey. I do this alone and have a great time with music on and enjoying the height and size of the van. 

We set off on our trips, he gets in the drivers seat and doesn't get out again till we are back on our drive, apart from the usual walking, biking etc. I have debated wether a course would help my confidence but I know deep down its the thought of having him sat next to me not the machine under me. He tries to be nice the odd time I have driven him in the car but you just know the fidgeting and looking out the side window means you have done something he disapproves of :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

The best tip i can offer is this.

don't be bullied on the road or when parking etc.

car drivers especially will get angry at you and think that you should get out of their way.

take your time and don't be pushed into situations you are not happy with.

when manouvering if in doubt. just stop. get out have a look around the van and decide how you want to move next.

your MH is worth a lot of cash, take your time with it.

on foreign campsites, Dutch caravanners will enjoy watching your every move.

so i just kick the floor a bit and pretend i'm checking the ground etc.

if you don't like a pitch, say so and move or move on.

bad pitches can ruin a holiday, and you will always remember them.

you are the customer on sites so get what you want and don't risk the MH.

If you go wrong or get stuck. Don't panic.

We all make mistakes, i got stuck once because of a height barrier.

i had to reverse down a one way road with oncoming French cars getting irrate, but just take your time and do what you have to do safely.

have someone watch your back and agree a signal.

My OH walks behind the van and if she bangs the van i stop.

also she knows that when manoevering to keep in my vision in the wing mirrors for directions. she knows if she can't see me i can't see her.

also always try to be courteous to others on the road etc. they will be more sympathetic if you are in difficulties.

also when arriving on a site i always reccy the route in and out and the pitch on foot, and where the service points are etc, and if not happy i move on.

Hope this helps.

Geoff B


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GBrapido said:


> The best tip i can offer is this.
> Geoff B


Brilliant set of tips Geoff. Thank you. I've printed these off to remind me if ( when ?) things get hairy !

G


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Grizzley - You will sail through it, honestly and get to the point where NOBODY else is allowed in YOUR driving seat. The only problem is getting used to how far back you can reverse and just make sure you pull out far enough on sharp right hand or left hand turns so the back wheels have space to go round.

The reason I know you will sail through it??? Because if you can handle all the technical stuff like toilets, electricity, batteries (which make me want to cry) - which I know you can cos you answer others' questions - then driving is a doddle and a BRILLIANT experience..


----------

